# LGB F7 A Unit Diesel Locomotive



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

What size Curved Track does it need


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In theory they should work on R1 (4' diameter curves). LGBs design criteria was that all equipment could run on their tightest curves. This required truck mounted couplers. This may not result in the best operation. It is a large engine. For it to look good, I would use 10' diameter. LGB 16000 curves would work, but in my opinion they wouldn't look great. They are great engines. ENJOY! Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By M&M Model RailRoad on 14 Oct 2013 04:25 PM 
What size Curved Track does it need I have run my LGB F7 ABBA units on 8 foot diameter/4 foot radius (LGB 1600's). Does it look good? No!









Looks much better on LGB 15 ft. diameter rack.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I should have added, USE LARGEST DIAMETER THAT YOU CAN. Chuck


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

thank you all


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By M&M Model RailRoad on 14 Oct 2013 04:25 PM 
What size Curved Track does it need 









The LGB F7's only need an R1 curve or turnout as the above shows (access to this diesel yard is only via LGB R1 curves and R1 Turnouts).

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I love the look of the F7's on any curve. Of course wider is nicer but the benefit of LGB is that wider is an option - not a necessity.

Then too my tastes can be unconventional as with this F7ABBBBBBA See-Thru "Interurban Train."

F7A Interurban

Jerry


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Then too my tastes can be unconventional as with this F7ABBBBBBA See-Thru "Interurban Train."

F7A Interurban

Jerry 


Jerry,

Now that F7ABBBBBBA DOES make a statement!







I love it!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 14 Oct 2013 06:44 PM 
Then too my tastes can be unconventional as with this F7ABBBBBBA See-Thru "Interurban Train."

F7A Interurban

Jerry 


Jerry,

Now that F7ABBBBBBA DOES make a statement!







I love it!










Hi Gary,

Of course being LGB F7's, there is LGB DIGITAL SOUND coming from ALL EIGHT "A" and "B" units.

The LGB "Interurbans" are a couple of my favorite trains (and keep me from pretending to be a "model railroader").









Jerry


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The see-through LGB F7AB units are always a big hit at our Christmas show. They are cool engines.

Chuck

Here it is pulling 4 LGB B&O streamliners. 10' diameter curves.


----------



## M&M Model RailRoad (Sep 29, 2013)

wow great layout


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

LGB's F7's are exceptional in several ways. 

Not only do they easily handle R1 curves and turnouts but they are becoming one of the few diesel locomotives that work well with LGB & USA Hook & Loop and Knuckle Couplers - plus the LGB F7B has a great DUAL digital sound system for BOTH an F7A AND an F7B. 

Few recent large diesel models work well with either hook & loop couplers or large curves. 

Jerry


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB F7s are fantastic in many ways , like my set from 2008 , which still operate great , and the sound is still perfect , with no battery involved .
GREAT value for the money , in my books .


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No batteries is great as LGB uses supercaps to store energy in the F7 sound units. The storage of energy will last about 20 seconds. 
It takes very little time for the initial charge, but you never have to worry about battery leakage or failure.


----------

